# a couple pens with hand engraving.



## airrat (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are a couple pens I engraved by hand.  I was goofing off and wanted to practice with the engraving tool.  Top pen is Curly Hickory, this was not as easy as the bottom which is Butternut.


*Love*






top *Longevity*   bottom *Happiness*


----------



## gerryr (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool.  What does it say?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the detail-----I don't think I would call that goofing off


----------



## airrat (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry forgot that
first one is the symbol for *love*
second top is *longevity *
bottom is *happiness*

Thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 22, 2008)

Interesting work, Tom.  I have to agree that the Butternut looks better, which is my way of saying I couldn't do either wood and have it look that good.


----------



## Aderhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah u've got some steady hands, i probably would've had just one long wavy streak across the blank![xx(]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats a darn fine job Tom!far from a goof off l sure would like your goof off skills.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 22, 2008)

Nicely done Tom. Very cool.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent work on both![]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice work!  I like the curly maple.


----------



## R2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great "goofing off"!!! Love that Hickory.[^]


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great wook, I like that black cigar with the light wood it shows off your engraving very well.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 23, 2008)

If that's goofing off what do you do for an encore?

Dam nice work, like the curly [][]


----------



## VisExp (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like the curly Hickory.  Just the right amount of "text".  Is the engraving filled with an inlace material?


----------



## airrat (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks all

Keith yes it is filled with inlace with some glitter added, at work dont remember the exact name for it.

I am in the planning stage for another maybe a little more complicated.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 23, 2008)

They are both very nice. You did a great job!


----------



## vick (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice work on those Tom.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 24, 2008)

If thats goofing off i can't wait to see one when your being serious!! very nice


----------



## SherryD (Jan 25, 2008)

indeed, very nice, elegant touch with the engraving


----------



## PenPal (Feb 1, 2008)

Tom,

They look great from downunder,used a Dremel extensively on an exchange pen recently ,will do again and the after that it is controllable. I do see the Foredom hand piece being an advantage.For some years I have had a Dremel scroll saw an older flimsy metal one but it came with a separate drive and handpiece,so I scrapped the saw and need to make a top for the motor with a hang loop and I will do that soon and experiment.That motor has a ton of go,really well made not like the rest of the saw,my wife loved it because it used pinned blades and you just squeezed it to change or release the blade.By this time she had four saws the last one a Hegner,one day she gave them all to me so I want to use them more.Any interest I will photograph my modified Dremel unit.Did not want to hijack the post.
Peter


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 2, 2008)

Makes a pen personal.  Nice job.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not a fan of butternut, but I am a fan of old fashion style inlay work.  Great job!


----------

